# Complaints flood Seagate over hard drive problems



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Seagate offers free firmware upgrade"
"Seagate Technologies' online support forum has been riddled this week with complaints from owners of the high-capacity Barracuda 7200.11 hard drive, which in recent months had already drawn some complaints that the drive has been freezing up during data transfers or failing all together."

http://www.computerworld.com/action...ArticleBasic&articleId=9126280&intsrc=hm_list


----------



## abcdjzmcbt (Nov 1, 2004)

I work for Seagate and yea they are having issues with the firmware on SOME of the drives. Don't assume all of Seagate's high capacity drives are affected because they are not. We just released the updated firmware flashing utility within the last few days and is available so if anyone is having problems, visit this link.

http://seagate.custkb.com/seagate/crm/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=207931


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The reason this was posted was that there were some people that were having issues with some Seagate drives. And that there was an updated fix. So that they could find the fix. I personally use Seagate and Maxtor drives and none of mine are having the issues. Seagate like any hardware manufacturer occassionally run into issues such as this. That they have posted the fix is a point in their column.


----------

